# Selling : Contracts



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Here are two contracts for everyone to rewrite and use. Just gives you a basic idea. You will find as you go along, each year you will add or tweak what you do, especially after bad business deals. Vicki



Lonesome Doe Nubians
Vicki McGaugh
550 Dogwood Road
Cleveland, TX 77328
281-592-3914


This is a contract for the purchase of_________________________________________

___________________________________________

___________________________________________



All CAE tests are current for the year (2007). The goatlings will come with the dams CAE negative paperwork, current if they are picked up after she has kidded with enough time for it to come back from the lab. There is no applied warranty on the animals other than the adult does of which milk was heat treated and pasteurized was negative on Elisa test. Adult does will not be picked up until their CAE negative paperwork is in hand.

When an animal leaves Lonesome Doe Nubians it will not be accepted back for any reason. If in a 30 day period the animal dies, a licensed vet must contact my vet with proof via testing or necropsy that the animal came to the new owner with the disease process or genetic problem that made it die. I accept no responsibility for death due to worms or cocci or mismanagement or accident. In the event this guarantee is used a goatling kid of equal pedigree (not equal value) will be given to the owner, if there is a kid I can give this year I will, if not the next spring. In no instance am I responsible for shipping or travel costs, even of the replacement kid. No money will be given back.

The animals will be paid for in full at the time of sale. As per ADGA rules, if under normal care the buck or doe does not have live kids on the ground by 2 years old, a new animal will be provided of similar pedigree. A breeding soundness exam and collection of semen on a the buck must be done by a liscensed vet or semen collector with the information from them coming directly from them to me. The doe must been bred by an older buck with live kids on the ground with a photo of the doe showing her condition, along with your vet who has seen the doe calling my vet.

The deposit, if any, is only refundable if I can not supply you with the goatlings of your choice. If a buyer changes their mind or can not come for any reason to pick up the kid, they forfeit their deposit monies.


Page 2.

The goatling will be given Bo-se, vitamin E and heat treated colostrum at birth, raised on pasteurized milk from our tested negative does, disbudded, if here 7 days after birth and started on cocci meds and wormed if here at 3 weeks old. The goatling comes with his/her application of registry for ADGA, is a purebred Nubian, and tattooed (unless picked up before he/she is 7 days old). Older animals are usually sold with their ADGA official papers.

All of the above is void if the animal was not born at Lonesome Doe Nubians farm, as the animal was for resale, since most communicable disease that is passed from dam to kids is via colostrum and milk which I had no control over. Only animals in which I am the owner at birth am I responsible for.

Health Certificates can be provided for instate or out of state travel. My vet will give me a health certificate on this goatling for $25. If you wish to have my vet look the kid over before purchase you must pay for the health certificate before you come pick the kid up.

I have done everything I can to make sure the stock I sell is clean, well grown and healthy. I have not tested for CL in many years, I also do not vaccinate for CL, since we have not been in contact with CL nor had any abscess in our herd. I do not test for Johnnes because of the inaccuracy of the tests. I am also very proud of my aftercare I offer; both in telephone calls and emails, but also in the forum I own and run at dairygoatinfo.com Please always feel free to contact me in any of these three ways............

(I then have lines after this to fill in and sign with anything being added to the contract) Like if I have promised to breed the does I have sold the following year etc. Having the person write and sign in this portion of the contract means there was a meeting of the minds between me and them and insures that you win if you are taken to court.......


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Contracts*

The following is my contract for the sale of my soaking wet buckling kids.........

LONESOME DOE NUBIANS

Thank you for your purchase of a Lonesome Doe soaking wet buckling. The idea behind the sale is to put bucklings out of our first fresheners, and does who do not, as of yet, have show careers, into homes where there potential can be realized. Most of these bucks have granddams who are on the show string.

The price of your buckling was $100, this can be the very best $100 you have spent, when his dam does go on to be a winner, and it also can be the gamble it sounded like, when his dam is sold as a family milker. Understanding this when you purchase is of utmost importance as I do not guarantee anything other than he conforms to breed standard, he is healthy at the time of purchase, he was raise on CAE prevention, we do not have any CL in our herd, nor have we had, and that he will breed your doe with live kids on the ground by the time he is 2. If for any reason he is sterile upon his 2nd birthday I will refund your $100 or give you a kid of equal value, my choice, which does not mean you get a kid of similar bloodline, it means a buckling out of another first freshener. You must have had his semen tested or collected with your vet or collector, contacting my vet with the results.

Your buckling has receiving heat treated colostrum and pasteurized milk; he receives 4 bottles a day, 9am, 1pm, 5pm, 10 pm. If you do not have goat milk for this buckling from tested negative does for CAE, than please pasteurize the milk that he gets to 165 degrees. If you have no access to any goat milk, than please use Vitamin D Grocery store milk. Most milk replacers are very poor quality products meant for calves, which they do very poorly on. Do not use replacers that contain soy, soy will cause scours. If you must use milk replacers please follow the directions exactly, only offering the 8 ounces or so, 3 times a day. When using replacers, they will start eating grain and hay much quicker, make sure that your grain and hay is rich in protein and calcium for your dairy buck to grow to his potential. Nothing can replace the protein and calcium he gets from real milk.

It is up to you to register, disbud and to tattoo your kid (unless other arrangements have been made). He comes with his application of registry, do not loose this paperwork. It is also up to you to vaccinate, worm, and use cocci prevention. All bucklings who are here by the age of 7 days are disbudded. You can purchase cocci meds from Jefferspet.com in the livestock section.

Please always feel free to email me at [email protected] for health related questions, I can also be found at my forum dairygoatsinfo.com as can several of my good friends with just as much experience with goats as I have.

Thank you for your purchase, I always love to hear how the bucklings turn out and how their kids turn out for you.

Vicki McGaugh
Lonesome Doe Nubians est. 1986
Cleveland, TX 281-592-3039

.........................................

Once again the bottom of the contract is for special instructions etc....Vicki


----------

